# Abandoned farm in West Lothian



## small_ant (Nov 1, 2009)

Finally weather was nice and I went for my first expedition I tried to find Bangour hospital, but as on the other thread, I couldn't find it Anyway I found something different - abonded farm. House was closed, no way to get inside i supposed, but i can get inside burn, cowshed and other buildings. Buildings were rather empty but have a nice atmosphere. It was really good for beginner and little scary as well. There was a car parked so I thought that maybe there was somebody, but i didn't meet anybody. And what is more there was a metal burn and it was windy so this loose metal parts made unpleasant noise;/ but all together it was really great I'm more and more interested in it
Here are some pictures from my first trip, i hope you enjoy it


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 1, 2009)

you would be surprised what you think is abandoned and is actually still inhabited or being used especially by farmers  they a re a funny bunch.


----------



## small_ant (Nov 1, 2009)

maybe this building are used (burn) but house and other buildings are abonded i'm sure as windows were shut with wooden panels, and some windows were smashed and inside was completely empty. Maybe owner has new house but still uses burn and cowshed?  
Any way I had a good fun !


----------

